# Metal stud question



## jsgarlock (Aug 26, 2006)

I am working on finishing my basement and did most of the framing with wood.  However I am putting in a wood stove that requires a small corner of the basement be framed with metal studs.  I've never worked with them before.  I had to special order 20 gauge metal studs from Home Depot so they would be strong enough to hold wonderboard and slate tiles, however I didn't get an tracks for the top and bottom.  So my question is this:  Can I just use the studs as tracks if I cut off the flange portion of the stud?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

P.S. If you don't know the answer to this question, but you know of an on-line resource about working with metal studs I'll take that instead!


----------



## Hube (Aug 27, 2006)

Using the metal studs as a"top/bottom " plate is ok (in a pinch), just make sure you secure the studs(screws) to these 'makeshift' plates.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 27, 2006)

Why not just lay the stud you want to use for top/bottom plates on the floor on it's side and beat the short return down flat with a hammer?

You could do the layout first and just flatten the return at the layout marks..


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 27, 2006)

Your best bet is to go back and get the right plate tracks for the job. With all that weight on there you don't want to have stuff bouncing around.
A better way to get the wall to stay cool is to build your back wall first and then build a second wall in front of the first. Then leave a 3 inch gap between the two walls and leave a 6 inch space at the bottom and 2 feet at the top.
What this built out wall does is it collects some of the escaping heat and causes a convection of air behind the stove and recirculates this warm air into the room. It also keeps the wall behind it much cooler and you don't end up with any heat damage to the walls. When you use steel studs don't forget they collect the heat and expand, then cool down and start over with the heat again sometimes this can decrease the life of the wall.

As always you need to install the stove the distance from the wall which the manufacturer recommends.

I sort of answered your question, hope this helps.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 27, 2006)

Guess I type to slow....or busy blabbing.......on and on....and on.......................... 
....


----------



## jsgarlock (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help.  I'm going to give it a shot and see what happens.


----------

